# some of us just keep getting cuter.



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2050.jpg

Harvey says hai.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome picture  He looks like a picture for Healthy, Happy and loving life. You guys take such great care of him.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! More pics please?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

hello handsome little Harvey...how freaking adorable is that!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awwwww! Harvey, you little charmer!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such a gorgeous doll.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harvey is such a cutie-pie!!
Adorable, as usual!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That's so sweet. He's adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Harvey looks like "whatever it is , I didn't do it!"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shetland said:


> Harvey looks like "whatever it is , I didn't do it!"


 :lol:


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

I love his colour! Are his eyes naturally that garnet colour (which is so gorgeous btw) or is it from the camera catching the light hitting his retina or something?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

his little feet!!!! i love how he is sitting


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

panda said:


> his little feet!!!! i love how he is sitting


he's a rug doll with teeth.  (i'm saying this very lovingly, with an unmistakable coo in my voice)


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

awwww!!  he must be quite the charmer.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He looks like one spoiled hog!  Yep, cuter than ever!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I have this photo open in a separate window at work, and keep clicking back to it and chuckling. No joke, have been doing this for the last couple of hours as a break from mind-numbing, soul-shrivelling report writing. 

HE
IS
JUST
SO
CUuuuuuuuUUuuTE!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

moothecow said:


> I have this photo open in a separate window at work, and keep clicking back to it and chuckling. No joke, have been doing this for the last couple of hours as a break from mind-numbing, soul-shrivelling report writing.
> 
> HE
> IS
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Squeeeeee! 

He's such a cute little fellow.

Donna


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I smile every time I see him especially cause I got to see pics before and after. He just shines and looks so pristine and healthy in all his pics, he also has something that makes him look like a little gentleman lol. The vid is so cute, I could see him being like "Hey, who would ever want to eat out when they get this kinda food on the daily"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> he also has something that makes him look like a little gentleman lol.


yeah, right?! he's got that 'fragile-boned nobility' thing going for him.


----------

